# mentioning TS's for sale in threads



## JulieAB (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm wondering if it would be "legal" of me to mention at the end of some of my posts that I'm trying to unload my TS (for just the resort closing fees, no profit)?  For instance, I participated in the recent trade test and obviously it'd give me more visability to people that cared about finding a unit with good trading power if I could mention it.  And someone was asking about DVC sightings, which I'd be happy to provide, but could I also note at the end that my unit is for sale?

But I wouldn't do that if it's against the posting rules, obviously!!


----------



## brigechols (Jun 17, 2010)

I do not believe it is permitted. Here are the relevant forum rules:

_The Bulletin Board is for DISCUSSION. It is not for sales or solicitations. If you have something to sell, trade or rent, TUG Members may post up to 25 ads at a time in our Timeshare Marketplace  at no charge. If you cannot adhere to the BBS posting rules, your posts will be deleted. This is a lot of extra work for the volunteers and offenders are not viewed well by them.

If you are a broker or salesperson, or work in an allied field, we welcome your participation on the board. We value your industry perspective and valuable insights. We do not appreciate, however, attempts to use our bbs for direct commercial purposes. We do not, for instance, welcome your adding tag lines promoting your business, such as "Call me for more information." Use the board as a way to be helpful and build your reputation, not as a direct sales tool, please. Due to flagrant commercial violations by some abusers in the past, we have found it necessary to be very strict about this.

Individual users please note that messages promoting anything for which you may receive some personal gain are considered to be advertising, and are thus prohibited. Promotion of any service where you would get referral compensation is considered to be advertising. Directing somebody to your classified ad on TUG or elsewhere is considered to be advertising. Promotion of a website where you have anything for sale or rent is considered to be advertising.

The advertising ban includes information in your bbs signature. You may link to a commercial website in your signature, but the link itself may not indicate the nature of the site. If your URL or domain name indicates the nature of the site, it should not be visually displayed. A visual link saying only "My website" or other similar innocuous wording is acceptable._


----------



## Patri (Jun 17, 2010)

You are allowed to list the timeshares you own under your name. That could give people a clue. Happens all the time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2010)

why not just list them in the marketplace?

if they are truly free, you can also list them in the bargain basement section.

getting intentinoally "creative" with ads in regular posts just makes more work for the moderators....and ends up with more posts being deleted and or edited.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2010)

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info. - Totally FREE!

To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay 2010 maintenance fees

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple professional transfer for about $100)  I've used this licensed document Prep. company and the owner is a Tugger. - Note, this is my personal recommendation, not as a representative of TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2010 for the new owner​
Good luck!


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, I've listed in the past and already posted in bargains, but nothing.  I'll try listing again.  MF aren't due until 2011 and I was gonna keep my 2010 banked week, but I'd just assume keep it than pay someone $1000+ to "buy" it right now.  

Thanks for verifying!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2010)

Julie - I just looked at your bargain Ad, and I don't think you will have much luck if you ask the new owner to pay the MF and transfer costs.  If you really want to get rid of it, I think it will have to be truly free.  This is a nice resort, but the market is flooded with cheap resales right now.  On eBay alone there are over 200 timeshares listed for $1, most with no bids.  

A 1-52 2 bdm. floating week just sold on ebay for $99, but the seller included the 2010 usage for free.


----------

